# Some avi files wont play MX Player



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I loaded my touchpad (CM9) up with movies for a long distance flight I am going on and tested them all last night. I put 12 movies on the tablet all .avi files and all around the same size (700MB). For some reason 3 of them wont play, if I select one of these ones to play it tries to play it then just skips to the next file in the list. I am using MX player. Anybody have any idea why this is? Typically 2 of the files that wont work are my daughters films and I was relying on these to keep her happy on the flight.


----------



## Forget_the_Rest (Feb 17, 2012)

I had this with a few of my videos too. What solved it for me was going into - Preferences ---> Decoder. Then check S/W Decoder. Since then all of my files have played flawlessly.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Forget_the_Rest said:


> I had this with a few of my videos too. What solved it for me was going into - Preferences ---> Decoder. Then check S/W Decoder. Since then all of my files have played flawlessly.


Worked a treat. Thanks


----------

